#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  Any italian-english dictionary?

## munnezzaio

Hi,is there any italian-english dictionary to search for gas pipe glossary??



Thank youSee More: Any italian-english dictionary?

----------


## selmagis

Try in italian-english & vice versa technical dictionary: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

